# brompton s bag



## chris folder (16 Dec 2015)

Hi  anyone own a brompton s bag? I do like the size of it for a everyday bag I dont see meny s bags about most use t bag. It looks just the right size for day bag. Im useing c bag but still think its large. I would put it on m series bike it was designed for s series bike


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Dec 2015)

Aren't they all.


----------



## Kell (17 Dec 2015)

I quite like the look of the S Bag - and the fact that that front flap is customisable.

I'm still using a rucksack though.


----------



## chris folder (17 Dec 2015)

HiI mite buy myself a s bag I think its the best day bag I dont no why not really looked at s bag I went for c and t Maybe because though was for just s bikes. New design if flaps available soon for s bags to. S bag looks perfect for what I want to carry and looks good over the shoulder


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Dec 2015)

The post 2009 S-Bag is pretty good, by all accounts (when I bought my version, the C-bag was obviously superior, I believe that that's not the case since).

I see a lot of them around Manchester, and they look to be as hardwearing as the C-bag, given that I tend to see the same people with the same bags on my commute.


----------



## chris folder (17 Dec 2015)

Hiyes the s bag looks great I cant belive not looked at this bag been looking at all others I have c bag still bit large


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Dec 2015)

chris folder said:


> Hiyes the s bag looks great I cant belive not looked at this bag been looking at all others I have c bag still bit large


A C and an S would be a nice combination - C for when you've a lot to carry, or for an overnight, and an S for everyday use.


----------



## jay clock (17 Dec 2015)

S is excellent. I have one and love it. can get a Macbook, trousers, towel, socks, pants, shirt in, plus various odds and sods


----------



## chris folder (17 Dec 2015)

Hi Yeah you're right it looks good looks the perfect size day bag i have not really looked at it always looked at other bags smaller frame less weight to


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Dec 2015)

User said:


> You could even carry the S bag in the C bag.


...and one of them mini Ortliebs in the S bag. And then a pencil case in that. Or something.


----------



## chris folder (17 Dec 2015)

Hi yes then could put all the bags together in a t bag


----------



## StuartG (17 Dec 2015)

T-Bag. It will take a C-bag and a S-Bag!


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Dec 2015)

StuartG said:


> T-Bag. It will take a C-bag and a S-Bag!





chris folder said:


> Hi yes then could put all the bags together in a t bag



I always assumed that the point of the T bag was that you folded the bike and placed it within; along with your shopping, and a change of clothes...


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Dec 2015)

jay clock said:


> S is excellent. I have one and love it. can get a Macbook, trousers, towel, socks, pants, shirt in, plus various odds and sods


Likewise. Highly recommended


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Dec 2015)

jay clock said:


> S is excellent. I have one and love it. can get a Macbook, trousers, towel, socks, pants, shirt in, plus various odds and sods


Would it work with an ordinary laptop running, say, Windows 10?


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Dec 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Would it work with an ordinary laptop running, say, Windows 10?


.... nothing does ....


----------



## jay clock (17 Dec 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Would it work with an ordinary laptop running, say, Windows 10?


depends on size. You can get small Windows laptops. My work one would be fine (12.5" Dell) and would have thought bigger would cram in


----------



## CopperBrompton (20 Dec 2015)

Brooks Moorgate for everyday use. T-Bag when travelling or moving house.


----------



## chris folder (22 Dec 2015)

Hijust bought the s bag its a great bag just the right size I wanted


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I rather like my C bag.


It certainly has the alphabetical advantage over the others.


----------



## The Jogger (25 Dec 2015)

I use a C bag, light and can carry everything I need. Great for when you need to store your jacket this warmish winter.


----------



## Sara_H (25 Dec 2015)

I don't like any if the Brompton vags. They're all ugly.


----------



## Sara_H (25 Dec 2015)

User said:


> I'm glad it wasn't a bloke what wrote that.


Oops! Ha ha!


----------



## The Jogger (29 Dec 2015)

Sara_H said:


> I don't like any if the Brompton vags. They're all ugly.



You never know they might start doing them in pink.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (29 Dec 2015)

Sara_H said:


> I don't like any if the Brompton vags. They're all ugly.


Hmmm, function over aesthetics maybe but I don't feel self conscious using mine off the bike and TBH on it, the bag is not what dopey kids on the pavement are pointing and commenting at.


----------



## chris folder (29 Dec 2015)

Hi what bag are you using?


----------



## Sara_H (29 Dec 2015)

http://www.valeriasbikeaccessories.com/en/bags/19-colour-balls-cover.html

I've got one of these.


----------



## chris folder (31 Dec 2015)

Hi sara bag looks cool what colour brompton you ride? On your bag have you got the clip on the bag to fit the front block? there is quite a few bags that fit the block but there not brompton bags I see online


----------



## Sara_H (18 Jan 2016)

chris folder said:


> Hi sara bag looks cool what colour brompton you ride? On your bag have you got the clip on the bag to fit the front block? there is quite a few bags that fit the block but there not brompton bags I see online


@chris folder, sorry only just seen your question. 

Mines a black Brompton so pretty much goes with anything. You need the luggage block on your Brompton. Valeria's bags fit the the Brompton basket frame, which I already had b


----------

